# 1953 J.C. Higgins



## PCHiggin (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, Heres a pic. of my original (except tires) '53 Higgins. I always referred to it as a "Color Flow" but after doing some research, I cant find any reference to a "Color Flow" or a "Regal Deluxe" in '53. It has what a catalog calls "Polished zinc plated" rims (galvanized by the looks of it) and of course, its missing the headlight. Way back in the day, someone replaced the horn with a 1930's door bell, it mounted perfectly with no butcher work and it sounds great! I've had this bike for 13 or 14 years and its a keeper. Pat......P.S. Anybody out there have a batwing they'll part with?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 15, 2008)

record that doorbell and send me the file i want to hear that. You should post a pic of what the install looks like


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 15, 2008)

*Doorbell*



militarymonark said:


> record that doorbell and send me the file i want to hear that. You should post a pic of what the install looks like




Heres a couple of pics. of the bell. Sorry for the blurr, I need more practice.  I dont know how to record the sound and send a file of it, maybe you can walk me through it. Send me a P.M.
Pat


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 16, 2008)

thats prob the neatest thing I've seen in a while. I'll have to do that and find one of those old bells. well I can prob walk you through it let me see what I can find about all that. Also if you an aim or yahoo or msn messanger then pm me i'll be easier to walk you through it that way since it'd be real time.


----------

